# Dickman's In Da House!



## fiddlegrin

Here are some pics of the "Dickman" cut on some torps; :biggrin:





































Oh btw, the Power Ranger was from earlier tonight and it lasted 1 hour & 50 minutes. I had "dryboxed" it for 7 days.

The box I've been using is kinda smallish, when I was using a larger one from some Avo Churchills, 3 days would have been fine.

Rock On!

:rockon:


----------



## Scott W.

Well done, nice pics bro.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great pics DaFiddla on a great cut. I use it on torps all the time cutting on a bias allows one to point the smoke to a specific areas of the mouth/ tongue. Concentrating the flavor to areas that best receive it. Tried to bump ya but it says i gotta spread it around so here's a virtual bump!

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Thank you kindly Gents- :yo:

*EDIT*

Howdy Brandon,
I have only used it on torps as per Tony's recomendation.

It has worked swimmingly :biggrin:

Caution; only a very sharp double Guillotine will do and it _is_ rather a Zen thing to do... :llama:

Relaxed concentration ... and then a bold leap are required. 
(It doesn't work well to make little corrections by snipping a lil more off) 
and we certainly don't want to go past the cap...

Hey thanks a lot for the Nanner Jason!

This could be a new contest! How long can I stay at 4000 even? :ask:

I can't post it up though.... :biggrin:

:lol: ound:

.


----------



## BTcigars

Nice pics, how does the angle cut work out for you?


----------



## fuente~fuente

Nice pics Fiddla!

BTW... Congrats on the 4,000th! That deserves a nanner! :banana:


----------



## baderjkbr

Newbie question. Do you tend to wet the end more with this type of cut, because more of it is in the mouth/lips? Newbie I know.


----------



## Mante

> This could be a new contest! How long can I stay at 4000 even?


Like me you have a penchant for amusement Phil. Even if you tried to not post someone is going to make you laugh & you will not be able to hold your fingers back from the keyboard. We live on the lighter, brighter side of life mate! :nod:


----------



## nanotech

Interesting. I might have to try this as I really like Torpedos...I usually don't mine the normal cut though, but open for new ideas.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

nanotech said:


> Interesting. I might have to try this as I really like Torpedos...I usually don't mine the normal cut though, but open for new ideas.


I just used it tonight on a Montie#2 works great.:beerchug:


----------



## Cigary

*Ouch...that looks painful on 2 of my favorite cigars. Cigar-sumcision?????*


----------



## marked

I've been doing this on torpedoes, as well. I'm not sure where I read about doing it, but odds are it was here on Puff. lol


----------



## marked

TonyBrooklyn said:


> utting on a bias allows one to point the smoke to a specific areas of the mouth/ tongue. Concentrating the flavor to areas that best receive it.


I thought it was to open up the cap for better draw without possibly compromising the cap and/or having to cut too low. The only taste receptors in the mouth are on the tongue, and they are very basic. You can only perceive sweetness, bitterness, sourness, and saltiness on the tongue. Everything else is perceived by the olfactory receptors, which is probably why we perceive so many other "flavors" when we retrohale.


----------



## zeavran1

Interesting cut. I'll have to try that. Love the pics.


----------



## fiddlegrin

marked said:


> I've been doing this on torpedoes, as well. I'm not sure where I read about doing it, but odds are it was here on Puff. lol


*True That!*



Cigary said:


> *Ouch...that looks painful on 2 of my favorite cigars. Cigar-sumcision?????*


Yeeeehouch__!! :fear:

Thanks for steering me towards the C.T.-59! :usa2:



baderjkbr said:


> Newbie question. Do you tend to wet the end more with this type of cut, because more of it is in the mouth/lips? Newbie I know.


Not me....



zeavran1 said:


> Interesting cut. I'll have to try that. Love the pics.


Thank you kind Sir- :high5:


----------



## K. Corleon

Great pics, I'll try this method out.


----------



## WhoDat

I've heard of this cut, but have never seen it before now. Those are some very good pics. You can only use this on torpedo (pointed) heads, right?


----------



## fiddlegrin

Howdy Sean,
Sorry that none of us seemed to see your question until now.
It's a good thing ya weren't holding your breath while ya waited!

I'm sure somebody, somewhere, uses it all the time for all cigars.

But I would certainly agree with you.
I only use it for tapered/pointy heads.


Best wishes,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry Sean i missed your question as well.
I use it on torps it allows me to take a small amount off still getting a smooth draw. I exposes more surface area not only that i can rotate the cigar. This allows me to concentrate the smoke. To different areas of the tongue mouth. That have taste receptors that pick out the different flavors.


----------

